# First smallmouth buffalo on the fly



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The face only a fly fisherman could love. His momma? She turned and ran the moment this fish was born! 



















After almost a week with just one take on these fish, I finally get one to take and managed to land it. Just like with any good fish story, the one I lost last week was a good bit larger, but this was a solid fish and more along the lines of what I would call average for the fish I am seeing. At the suggestion of a member of a different fishing message board, I gave the cream sucker spawn a try, and that's what got this fish. After the initial run, I got the fish turned on the 7wt and managed to beach it.

Here's the before/after on the fly:


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool catch. We get them all the time on jigs and swimbaits at the NC dam on the WV border. Never tried for one on the fly. BTW the before and after shot is a great idea...much enjoyed!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy crap! That fly is totally wrecked! Never had a steelhead do it that bad so that is a Great Catch!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

By chance was the fish hooked down in the throat? I ask because I'm wondering if their "teeth" down in the throat area chewed the fly up prior to hook up.


I've been catching carp with dog food super glued to a nymph hook (LOL) and they definitely chew the food off the hook almost immediately.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice catch. I've never seen one of those before. And yeah time to tie another fly haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> By chance was the fish hooked down in the throat? I ask because I'm wondering if their "teeth" down in the throat area chewed the fly up prior to hook up.
> 
> 
> I've been catching carp with dog food super glued to a nymph hook (LOL) and they definitely chew the food off the hook almost immediately.


It was actually hooked in the right corner of the mouth. If you look close at the pic by the rod, you can see the line and split shot going towards the mouth on the left side. I think the fish tore the fly up in the shallows when it started thrashing. The fly was fairly exposed, and with the mouth so low, I think it tore it to heck in the shallow water as I tried to beach it! I also had a tough time getting the hook loose, the mouth was real rubbery, so some of the damage could be from my hemos. I'm not complaining, it's a big fish on a fly that takes less than 2 minutes to tie.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

good buffalo!

I wish they were in the rivers I fished.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

as I said, good job 

Also, what kinda fish-hating jerk doesn't flatten his barbs? I mean seriously!! *high and mighty*  haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> as I said, good job
> 
> Also, what kinda fish-hating jerk doesn't flatten his barbs? I mean seriously!! *high and mighty*  haha.


I only extend that courtesy to trout.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now you gotta get a bigmouth buffalo. 












We should have some type of contest, call it the Sucker Grand Slam or something.

Include, BMBuffalo, SMBuffalo, quillback, redhorse, common carp & amur. 

That'd be tough. I've seen & casted to some redhorse, never seen an amur yet (they are only introduced in lakes, correct?) 

It would be awesome to find a "wild" amur in a river somewhere.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Now you gotta get a bigmouth buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't have a Rough-Fish Classic without including gar in some way. 

Gar, on the other hand, are almost too easy to catch.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's perfect. Gar will be the 7th in the Slam.


Roughfish Classic 2010. 

Shall we start a thread?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha, that'll be fun. I've got my quillback already, which is good since I haven't seen any since april haha. never seen any redhorse around here, the carp are ridiculously spooky, and if you want a wild amur in a river... you better be on a river in china 

I'll give it a shot though!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever get them all, either, but it would be fun! I think I can get common carp, already got the SMB, gar are easy and plentiful...the rest I'm not sure about. I know people catch amur in ponds, I have seen a few, they are *spooky*!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll start the thread here in a bit when I eat lunch. Should be fun.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> never seen an amur yet (they are only introduced in lakes, correct?)


My river is below a dam, so I don't know if this amur started in the lake or in the river, but at the time this video was taken, it was most definitely in the river!

http://vimeo.com/1464637


I saw it in the same spot several times that year, never caught it, and haven't seen it since.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I'll start the thread here in a bit when I eat lunch. Should be fun.


What about catfish? Should we include those, too? I've caught lots of channel cats, never a shovelhead on the fly, yet.


----------

